# LED Light bars



## tcb1188

Does anyone have recommendations on an LED light bar. I have noticed that the prices have started to drop but dont want to spend the money on one that will break and not last.

Thanks
Todd


----------



## berto

plashlights seems to be popular 

I have a rigid on the ranger and just might gamble with a plashlight or another Chinese bar.


----------



## Hotrod

I have a friend that sells the Rigid knock offs. Mine has worked well as well as all the others he has sold. He is a 2cooler also


----------



## tcb1188

I can not justify spending the money on a Rigid for it to go on my cart. Could you send me pm with your friends info for the knock offs?

Thanks
Todd


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Bad things about LED's is they get dimmer as they age. Some lose as much as 20-30% of their brightness after the first year.


----------



## Hotrod

Message sent


----------



## 96chevybeachbum

I have a 12" plashlight on the grizzly and its super bright


----------



## Red Roaster

explorationoutfitters.com


----------



## WestEnd1

x2 on the plashlight. Super bright and less than 1/2 the price


----------



## boatlift

We sell the Rigid and the Plash. Both are great lights...I have the Plash on my personal Ranger and they work great.

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## BigOTex

*burkemotopros on ebay*

Get the OPT7 from burkemotopros on ebay. I have bought 3 of them and they are awesome.

Just got a 42" for my Ranger for $249 ...lights up the world !

Fast..free shipping!


----------

